# Land!!!



## DregeDE (May 17, 2013)

So I know that happyearthhomes and windwalker1970 have threads up regarding their properties they have, I have a similar interest.
Same thing; no schwilly douchebags, dope fiends (including pot - I can't stand a person that jones for doobage and whines about not having) able minded/bodied persons = willing to put work in here and there as needed, dig trenches for rain runoff, clear brush, rig up solar/wind generation, sooner or later someone with a truck, car or van that would/could make town runs, people willing make money somehow - a true collective effort, I'm out the door to sign papers to move into a shitty trailer park here in oakland for the interim, but we're looking at landwatch.com and landandfarms.com.
We'd be wanting to share our property with others, preferably those with RV's, busses and camper vans, but we'd never tell a person to fuck off with a tent or a hammock.
Who'd be interested?


----------



## thapoet (May 17, 2013)

as with windwalker and happy, if i am in the area i would stop and help out for a bit with whatever i can. but as you have noticed, me and commitment are a lil like oil and water, lol... but, labor for temporary tent space for a no drugs, no drunk, not whiney person such as myself is always a fair short term trade. i'd enjoy the comradery. keep us posted drege, wish u well on ur way bro....


----------



## DregeDE (May 17, 2013)

And as I understand it you have a lil one too, See I wanna have a wholesome environment for growing minds and ascending spirits, You can't effect emotional growth in an environment that is constantly struggling to bring resources together and constantly has A-campers coming through, I mean me and my woman get schwillly and sometimes I partake in some weed but we don't jones, and this city life is just too taxing. Mental and emotional fatigue is a daily thing if you must go outdoors, Were just so constantly stressed to the point of cancer like negativity and screaming at each other over trivial shit . . . I guess I'm saying I would aspire to have a family friendly environment centered around sustainable energy and food sourcing, Free time could feasibly be spent looking up at the trees or the stars pondering the deepest meanings of our philosophical existence as symbiotic beings between the microcosm and the outer reaches of the universe, collaborating as a community to improve our DIY systems and generaly spreading positivity.


----------



## MisterGraves (May 17, 2013)

im down, i have shit tons of exp, i do smoke pot, but idc ab it, whine ab it or whatever.. im a truck owner, and motivated tword generating cash. im all ab small farms, water comservation, and helping the earth, but im not a hippy.


----------



## travelin (May 18, 2013)

sounds like a plan, if you want to get some hands on ill probably be going home to the farm for a while and its looking like there is work in texas for me for a few years so i will probably be living close enough to at least visit every couple weeks.


----------



## DregeDE (May 18, 2013)

See yea thats it too, Texas is it, its the magic land, you got extreme sweltering deserts in the west, And the south - though south texas is totally different breed of desert from west texas.
Tree lined mountains in the north, and cicada buzzed bayou in the east and it all melds together in the middle.
Other places I would consider are north new mexico, oregon, washington, west Montana, southern Missouri, Arkansas, West colorado, Mississippi/Alabama - maybe georgia I dunno really how I feel about Ga though.
I expect that texas property prices would be drove up by oil land ownership. But likewise I could see an area that they sucked dry being let go for pennies on the dollar, if'n there aint not more oil below the soil the acreage should be worthless to the builderburg's pinky fingers.
But there is alot of work around texas from the same oil that takes u all the land, if it werent for Schlumberger and Halliburton, texas would be as poor and shitty and ghetto as mis'sipi, 'bama and gea'gu.
I'd include Louisiana but theres too many weird laws and soft ground to drive my yankee ass into that weird fucking place to own land, I'll not have any deaths on my consciousness, Too many travelers get ended down there as is.
I wish I could talk my dad into investing some of his retirement money into said property "hey pop, loan me 35K and when your ready I'll have a trailer on some private land with trees retained and moderately situated with primitive convinces somewhere for you to retire to" he's a money hoarder though, that mutherfucker aint never come off any money, I grew up with NOTHING, maybe I could get of with a oil company for a year or two and ammase the down for a plot.
The more owners that are involved the more the *rules* get convoluted, cause lets kick it real, the/m owner/s are the rule makers. I'd hate to have to share the interests of unrealistic and egocentric fools. My rules as LAND DEED OWNER would be
1. Do not destroy life. (trees too, if it lives do not destroy it with the exception of properly allocated domestic food animals, wild game and areas populated by trees or brush that need cleared for comfortable life for us higher lifeforms, all brush and trees would need cleaned, prepped and reused as best as possible, at least for fire wood)
2. Do not unnessirily destroy or modify things needed to sustain reasonable life.
3. Do not pervert/exploit children.
4. Do not waste energy (electricity/water/food).
5. Contribute to the community in a tangible way.
6. Do no other person malicious harm.
2 and 5 are the hardest, to sub-define, while one could make wonderful art with tree branches or shipping palets they are far better allocated for building or wood fire - witch should alwase be used for cooking, water heating/purification and comfort heating (ducking can be created out of sheet steel or an old defunct RV heater, solar/battery/thermoelectric; fan can force the hot air distributed to a RV and feed the hot air from a central fire.
And someone that has not SSI, job or inclination to simply go tramping for a few days abroad and ammase cash through panhandling to buy things needed for the community needs to be willing to collaborate with the creating minds, those that build and design systems. Food stamps are great too though.


----------



## DregeDE (May 18, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!! 
http://www.landandfarm.com/property...about_90_minutes_away_from_Nashville_-628771/


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 18, 2013)

Psst! You want me to show up with my truck and rv, share a buncha permaculture knowledge, dig a bunch of holes, promote sustainable agriculture and do it all basically free and NOT smoke weed while doing it?? Shit kid, where do you thing I learned all that shite?

Just pulling your chain, I'm actually trying to get in on the blueberry hustle up in maine. Black flies and frost bite baby! There's not enough $ in the world to convince me to move Texas.... Well, maybe Austin, if I could take a plane there, maybe.


----------



## DregeDE (May 18, 2013)

Well its just a "lets see what kinda reaction I can get" post, I aint got no money, no land and no real good idea how to get those things within the next two years without a diamond hiest or oil rig work.
But yea, I know plenty of people that know some shit and are just crazy enough to attempt to live 99.98% off the influence of money and normal social structure.
Me I don't like wearing clothes, and dislike cities and want to live in my RV minimalist style without having it in a goddamn trailer park.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 19, 2013)

Hm, this sounds like an awesome idea! I would totally be down to help out on this. Kinda like last time but with more gusto! Keep me posted.


----------



## DregeDE (May 19, 2013)

Yea like last time, 'sept last time S.C.DOT owned the land. And there would probably be more nudity and loud campfire singalongs would be not only cool but encouraged.


----------



## Durp (Apr 15, 2015)

check out smile4uinc.com I bought my land from Char. She is a real nice hippy lady.


----------

